# compatable?



## jgrillout

I have some haps and want to add some others to get red & green coloration. I discovered these 3. Are these compatable? How good of a fit are they for the fish listed in my signature? I appreciste any comments,warnings etc.


----------



## DJRansome

What three?


----------



## jgrillout

DJRansome said:


> What three?


oops, sorry

"Ruby Green cichlid" African Cichlid Victorian
P. Nyererei(Juma Island Red), Red Fin, Victorian, African Cichlid
Zebra obliquidens


----------



## DJRansome

I would say yes to the oblique, but only a smudge of red on a dominant male. No to nyererei, they are very aggressive. When I had them with all male they were very pale. When I had them with mbuna they were almost black. In a species tank with their own females they were brilliant.

The Ruby green is 50/50. Some report them as aggressive, some report them as timid. I had them in a species tank with females and they never colored as well as I expected.


----------



## jgrillout

thanks DJ as always you are very helpful and quick to respond.


----------



## DJRansome

I did find the oblique to intimidate my more timid males (like the sapphire) in the all male tank and had to remove him. He is great in the mixed gender 72" tank however.


----------



## jgrillout

What's your opinion of a male red empress?


----------



## DJRansome

I prefer the borleyi and consider them look alikes so I don't keep them together. The females are also interesting with the dark gray body and red fins.

Most of the fish in your tank and the ones you are considering including the borleyi and empress need a 72" tank.

I do think the other fish you have already could be expected to intimidate your sapphire.


----------



## jgrillout

I just noticed my signature is missing a venustus I have. At first the it chased the star. Then the star was chasing the venustus. Now they ignore each other.


----------



## jgrillout

DJRansome said:


> I prefer the borleyi and consider them look alikes so I don't keep them together. The females are also interesting with the dark gray body and red fins.
> 
> Most of the fish in your tank and the ones you are considering including the borleyi and empress need a 72" tank.
> 
> I do think the other fish you have already could be expected to intimidate your sapphire.


Your opinion of Species 35 Male Tomato Victorian Haplochromide?


----------



## DJRansome

No experience with that Victorian. The Victorians I have had did not color well without their females.


----------



## jgrillout

DJRansome said:


> I did find the oblique to intimidate my more timid males (like the sapphire) in the all male tank and had to remove him. He is great in the mixed gender 72" tank however.


I got the male Ruby Green yesterday he is about 3 ". Its Weird to see the oblique half the size intimidate the Ruby Green. Hopefully this will subside.

How do you think a male sapphire and male Ruby Green would get along? My sapphire died the day before the Ruby Green arrived.


----------

